
SaaS 101: 7 Simple Lessons From Inside HubSpot - epi0Bauqu
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/13320/SaaS-101-7-Simple-Lessons-From-Inside-HubSpot.aspx
======
Sharel
Great post about Saas ...

